# Finishing my garage extension



## Aukai (Feb 1, 2020)

Due to zoning issues I'm building a garage extension that is a bolt together "temporary structure". Due to a screw up by the vendor the single slope is not in the right direction. Now the slope is out to the road. today was my finish up day by myself, tomorrow is going to be interesting trying to move. The slope with the 10" purlins/beams was going to give me 6'6 head room, so I split the the purlin, stitch welded the length, welded the joint overlap. Now the head room is 6'10, I took out 4"s.


----------

